# Ideal Fly fishing shop.



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

If you could create your ideal fly shop what are some things you would like to see in it. Also what about hours of operation? Just curious what the differant take on fly shops would be. For me a good selection of Books and trade mags. A large fly tying selection. Affordable gear as well as the high end stuff. Localized patterns and fly selection based on available species in the surrounding areas. Friendly relaxed environment and people who are willing to listen to your questions and give real advice not just the company line like some of the larger retailers. Just looking for general thoughts on the subject. Thanks S.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

SevenX, while the perfect fly shop is a wonderful thought, in our location, would quickly go out of business without the local supporting body of anglers willing to buy all high end stuff. Many shops have come and now gone over the years and with Adrens, and Rusty Drake about to be added to the list, thats 2 more local ones that have went out of business based on poor sales. With the local supporting base and the wide variety of available items, youll never be able to afford to have what everyone wants. Then add lots of hours and I know many Sundays for example, the Rusty Drake never had a person come in the store all day so he quit being open on Sundays and folks went ballistic. damed if you do, and damed if you dont.

Salmonid


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

heres a few memorable ones that ive been to that come to mind:
http://www.steeliesonthefly.com/
http://www.gateslodge.com/proshop.htm
http://www.duranglers.com/shopmail.htm
http://www.thecharlestonangler.com/mm5/merchant.mvc
http://www.saltwaterangler.com/ourlocation.htm
http://www.yellowbreeches.com/storegallery.html
http://www.bright.net/~tmfsportshop/

not only do these shops offer fly tying stuff but books,classes, videos, guide service,exotic travel, rental equipment, lodging, food, clothing and other things to help support the business---the life blood is profit and without that the store cant exist---whether it walks in the front door or in cyberland or over the phone or all 3


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

S,
You described TMF Sport Shop in Ravenna perfectly! Great book/video & flytying sections. These guys are really knowledgeable & helpful. I have a friend who went to Montana for the 1st time this past summer. Keith had questions, so I took him to TMF & had him ask Frank. He got all his questions answered & had a great trip, in part resulting from some tips from Frank.
This is a fantastic shop...fantastic customer service!
Mike


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

THanks for the info and the links. THe shops I have been to over the years vary from large expansive stand alone store's, strip mall stores, company store's and small one room 1800's historic log home's. I love checking out shop's and seeing what they have to offer. Many I have seen are fantastic shops and many are not so much. I guess it depends on the local fishery to a large extent but the atmoshere of the shop I think plays a large role. S


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I would like to see a section for flies that pertains to the surrounding water. The selection could include trout, bass, pan fish and carp flies. That way anyone walking into the store could find flies for that area with out any delay or having to ask questions. Second a selection of fishing equipement that hits every wallet with ease and a salesman that does not try and push high end stuff on some one that is willing to give the sport a try. 
I do not know if this is an idea or not but how about part of the store being for decorating the house. You get the wife in while the husband (or reverse that) is looking at fishing stuff and you make an extra sell. I know that my wife would spend more time in the store if there was something for her to look at.


----------



## ttoutdoors (Jul 16, 2005)

All of the above are great ideas for the ideal shop. I would add that I would like to see a shop that supported it's local craftsmen/women in their craft. Custom rods, flies, leaders, clothing and such would be excellent. Usually better made products than the big box retailers and/or big name manufacturers. Probably wouldn't provide a full time income but should supply enough money to support our addiction to this great sport. $.02

Todd


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

To me, the most important thing in a fly shop is friendliness. I've been to several fly shops out west, especially Montana for some reason (in particular around Dillon) and they just seem like elitists. If you aren't a local you'll get the run around for sure. Fly shop owners and employess make all the difference. Guys who just enjoy the sport and enjoy the company (and business) of fellow anglers are key to the ideal fly shop.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, been to Baileys and several others around Yellowstone and was treated like an absolute beginner, worse yet by young whipersnappers, ( Im only 40 BTW) I think the folks out west seem to think there is no such thing as fly fishing outside of the area around Montana. Just my .02

Salmonid


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

i agree solmonid---i was in key west with winds of 30mph for a week and during a visit to a fly shop---we were treated in a similar fashion--- i told him that i left 30" steelhead to fish for 18" bonefish---he smirked until a guy a from boston said the big stripers were in by him too---the attitude makes all the difference---the links that i posted earlier had one common tread----accomodating, helpful and friendly people going out of thier way to make your experience enjoyable


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I used to travel when I was employed for a living and always wouls stop in about any fishing shop but mostly fly shops around the country and can tell you most of the shops in places where you would not expect a great flyshop is where I found the friendliest folks, Several come to mind, like Memphis, Iowa, Upper Peninsula, Michigan, Arizona and Central California.
I might add that one of the best shops I ever went to and was treated right was "The Fly Shop" in Ft Lauderdale! Heck I spent a few bucks in there on stuff I didnt need because they were so acommodating, gave me a hand drawn map, fully explained how to do it, what to watch out for and caught some smaller Peacock bass and some sort of foreign panfish that tore up my 7 wt. Some type of oscar, really cool. I was stoked with only 2 hrs to fish on a business trip they hooked me up so I rewarded them and spent some cash.

Salmonid


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I have to agree with you guys on the differance between a good shop and a bad one is the service. As most of you experienced the many of the shops outwest have an elietest attitude. I think many guys looking to get into flyfishing get put off by it when they walk into a store and someone treats them like an idiot because they don't know everything about the sport allready. I think some people just forget that they were beginers too. Even the best and brightest had to start from the begining in anything they do. I also enjoy going into a shop that feels comfortable like you could stand or sit around all day talking fishing and not realize the time that has passed. I used to go to a shop in Frisco CO. It was in a tiny one room cabin at the end of my street. I would walk up there and Dan the owner would be sitting at his bench tying flyies drinking coffee. He would invite you for a cup. help out with everything you needed, I spent several evenings in there after hours as he showed me how to tie his favorite local patterns and giving direction to places I could fish on the bus line. (I had no car at the time) He went out of buisness when the town reclaimed his spot for a new strip mall. I never saw him again but he was the one that got me started on my road to being a guide out there. Hard to find that anymore...........................S


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

sevenx,

I think you pretty much nailed it. I used to go to Benchmark Outfitters in Columbus, because it seemed like I was treated like a complete moron at Mad River Outfitters. Nobody ever offered me a cup of coffee or anything at Benchmark, but it seemed like the guys went out of their way to be friendly. And helpful. I started purchasing fly tying equipment from them - which has a steep learning curve and its' own language - because the salesmen would take time explain the difference between, say, dubbing and chenille and act as though it were a perfectly legitimate question. They also had hand drawn maps of all the steelhead/trout water in Ohio and were quick to hand them out. 

I remember being heartbroken when I took my $50 Christmas gift certificate there and saw the doors and windows boarded up.

I think a lot of the feeling of being an idiot comes from people talking in fly-fisher speak. Something like: "Ya, run a small baetis nymph dropper under a dry cripple and you'll really rip some lip" can really turn people off.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

TMF Shop is great, has everything you need. Frank treats customers like friends, friendly, helpful, always has a smile. Sometimes he has his sons in their and they are helpful too. His prices are very reasonable compaired to Backpacker Shop in Sheffield Lake and Gander Mountain. Even if his prices were alittle more I would spend the extra to shop there.



ohiotuber said:


> S,
> You described TMF Sport Shop in Ravenna perfectly! Great book/video & flytying sections. These guys are really knowledgeable & helpful. This is a fantastic shop...fantastic customer service!
> Mike


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

and I know it would not appeal to all fly fishing customers, but if it is hard in Ohio to make a profitable venture with just fly fishing sales, than maybe the shop should have another source of revenue...such as a fly shop that is also a pub. I would not say that all of the people I have met through fishing enjoy an occasional nip, but I would defintely say that most do. In addition, if it were not for the recent law passed in Ohio, I would even say it should be a cigar-friendly establishment - plenty of fly fishers enjoy that as well. I just know that as I have gotten older, if I can sneak out for a couples of hours some evening and get a beer, I prefer to do it in the company of people that I share a common interest with. I'd go to the "fly shop pub" everytime. 

Teeray


----------



## easternflyfisher (Mar 27, 2005)

in my humble opinion TMF is one of the best shops ive ever been to, and ive been to shops in montana, utah, arizona, and here. the staff is nice, and willing to provide info.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Tee, good to hear from you, thats funny but many years ago Carl Carlson , rod maker here in the Dayton area ( since past away) in the 70's had a cigar/fly shop in Oakwood. Lasted a few years but was before my time, not sure what happened to it.

Also me and my exwife about 12 years ago looked at opening a Fly/full fishing/cigar shop in Grand Marias Minnesota where we were going to do X/C ski shop-rentals in the winter. Had the spot picked ( old water mill site/house right at the junction of the Devils Track river and Lake Superior) and was negotiating the price when it sold out from under us, Probably the best thing, but who knows. I do know the increase in land values would have made the deal a real winner, last I saw, i figured the place alone has already quadrupled in value in those 12 years. Hindsight is so straight forward and clear...  

Salmonid


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Well Mark, I'd say that I have mixed emotions about you owning that fly/cigar shop in Minnesota. While that would have been a great venture for you and the wife, and the location sounds ideal, if that had happened a lot of us Ohio guys would have missed out on your the local expertise you offer on this and other websites! 

By the way...I think I still have a little package of Holy Grails sitting around somewhere that I tied up for you for putting me on some winter Mad trout a couple years ago. I have to get those to you....like you really need any more flies!

Teeray


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Teeray, Yeah its always what I coulda done, woulda done, shoulda done. My life is full of those!!
I hate looking backwards, it really upsets me ( seriously) puts me into depression. 
and of course I can "always" use some more flies!! Im the guy who ties up 4 just to loose 5 every time out.  

Salmonid


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't know about the fly shop pub or the cigar/fly shop. I think you would certainly narrow down who your target audience is. For myself, those two things would be reason enough to order everything I need on-line. It would be a cool atmosphere for those who do enjoy a puff and a nip, however, for those of us who don't....what an uncomfortable place to hang out and talk fish. I don't know, maybe I'm the only one. If that's the case, then you've got a stellar idea. 
On a different note, I think that a fly shop with a pond/stream out back where you can cast a rod or line, try out a pair of waders or boots, or just sit with the guys and watch the fish would be awesome. Of course you'd have to limit the fishing clientel to those actually trying out new gear, but I'd like to see that.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree that a place with a casting pond for trials and clinics and casting lessons would be ideal. Every shop Ive been involved with uses a different location for there clinics and personally I hate trying out rods casting over concrete, asphalt or even grass.

As far as adding a smoke shop and the XC Ski/Snowshoeing shop , it was going to be a non smoking shop, just a place to get stuff, in the North, you have to be multifaceted to make a shop work year round. The smokes was do to a huge number of fishing/hunting lodges in a huge area where even finding a cigar of any caliber could mean an 2 hr drive to Duluth! 

Good points and great discussions. If I was to do it today, locally, Im afraid i would also carry live bait, and also a good selection of Catfish, Carp, Smallie, largemouth and saugeye tackle as well as a little Ice fishing stuff and like most places, carry some quality brand jackets, and winter wear ( long johns, gloves, hats etc) since soft goods is a much higher markup then fishing tackle, so you could make some money durring the winter months

Salmonid


----------



## cuwoohio (Apr 29, 2004)

Last September, I vacationed on Holden beach in North Carolina. I wanted to surf fish, as we had a house on the beach. I had never tried it before, but could do enough research on the web, and through various chat sites, to get the tackle I needed. Once I arrived there, I went to various tackle shops, and they were helpful, but the best information I received there was at a little restaurant/ bar. The fisherman ate there, and were quite willing to talk in the relaxed atmosphere. I thought then, as I do now, that it would be quite a good addition if one were able to pull it off. Totally casual, and family oriented, regular american food (seafood oriented there). Beginners would find many more sources for information, and the owner would have something to fall back on if the flyshop was slow.


----------

